# Joe Inoue: até a proxima, te amo na boca



## Nino83

Hello everybody.
I've watched some videos of a Japanese American singer who is learing Portuguese. At the end of his videos he says "até a proxima, te amo na boca" (in Japanese it would be something like 「口にあなたを愛する・口の中にあなたを愛する」) but this sentence is not idiomatic in Portuguese. I'd like to ask you if this sentence is idiomatic in Japanese.
Does it make any sense in Japanese or is it a simple funny, meaningless sentence?

こんにちは!
ポルトガル語を覚えているにっけいアメリカかしゅのビデオを見た （彼の名前はJoe Inoueです）。彼はビデオの終結で「até a proxima, te amo na boca」言っています（日本語で「口にあなたを愛する・口の中にあなたを愛する」です）がこの文章は慣用句じゃない。私はあなた達にこの文章が日本語で慣用句ですかと訊きたい。
ありがとう 

(If there is some mistake in the Japanese translation, feel free to correct me!) 

Thank you


----------



## frequency

Nino83 said:


> Does it make any sense in Japanese or is it a simple funny


It makes sense. Do you ask it's funny?...


Nino83 said:


> meaningless sentence?


Not meaningless at all


----------



## Nino83

frequency said:


> Do you ask it's funny?...


At least in Portuguese (or in Italian, or Spanish) it sounds funny, because we don't use these words (one could say "beijar na boca", i.e "to kiss in the mouth"), so it seems a typical "mistake" that some foreign speaker could make. His channel's name (on youtube) is "Joe Inoue Brasil (Te Amo Na Boca)", this sentence seems that has become a must among his followers (mostly teenagers who watch Naruto, he wrote a song that is one of the opening themes of that anime).  
He's become famous for this sentence (he's called _o mito de "te amo na boca"_). 


frequency said:


> Not meaningless at all


Ah, ok. What I was wondering is if he invented this sentence (in this case he could be a comedian) or if he simply made a literal translation from Japanese to Portuguese (it seems his native langage is Japanese).  
So, if I got it, it's the latter case (a literal translation).


----------



## frequency

Oh Nino, you haven't noticed what I want to say I suspect that the sentences mean the same way in many languages
I can imagine why he's famous for this sentence


----------



## Nino83

frequency said:


> I suspect that the sentences mean the same way in many languages
> I can imagine why he's famous for this sentence


Yes, it is ambiguous and with double meanings, so maybe this is the reason why it was succeful.
I was wondering if in Japanese this was a regular expression (in Romance languages it isn't), without ambiguities or double meanings but from your comments I suspect it is not so. 
Thanks


----------



## Flaminius

Of course the Portuguese sentence could mean something salacious, but I wonder if it matches the style of this singer.


If the connection can be stretched somewhat, there is 食べちゃいたいくらいかわいい or 食べちゃいたいくらい好き in Japanese.  It says something is so cute or loveable that one almost want tomeat it.


----------



## Nino83

Hello, Flaminius.


Flaminius said:


> I wonder if it matches the style of this singer.


He says this sentence in his videos on youtube, where he often jokes, so this sentence is in the spirit of that channel.


Flaminius said:


> If the connection can be stretched somewhat, there is 食べちゃいたいくらいかわいい or 食べちゃいたいくらい好き in Japanese.


Thanks for the example.
So, in conclusion, it seems that he invented that expression on his own, for fun.
Thank you all

(Are there no errors in my first post in Japanese? 
I noticed I forgot to put a と before 言っています and maybe (?) a wrongly used です before かと訊きたい)


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Nino83 said:


> Hello everybody.
> I've watched some videos of a Japanese American singer who is learning Portuguese. At the end of his videos he says "até a proxima, te amo na boca" (in Japanese it would be something like 「口にあなたを愛する・口の中にあなたを愛する」) but this sentence is not idiomatic in Portuguese. I'd like to ask you if this sentence is idiomatic in Japanese.
> Does it make any sense in Japanese or is it a simple funny, meaningless sentence?
> 
> こんにちは!
> ポルトガル語を*勉強している日系アメリカ人の*歌手のビデオを見*ました*（彼の名前はJoe Inoueです）。彼はビデオの*最後に*「até a proxima, te amo na boca」*と*言っていま*した。*日本語で「口にあなたを愛する・口の中にあなたを愛する」ですが、この文章はポルトガル語*では*慣用句*ではありません。*私はあなた達にこの文章が*日本語の慣用句なのかお聞きしたいのです。*
> ありがとう
> 
> (If there is some mistake in the Japanese translation, feel free to correct me!)
> 
> Thank you



If he means, "I'll suck you!" (I will love you using my mouth), more natural Japanese would be;
口できみらを愛してやる。
*お口をつかって愛してやるぜ。*

I wonder if it matches the sexual preference of this singer.
I mean he should be a gay when he meant it in that way.

If he means that he will have oral sex with a woman, using 舌 seems more natural to me.
"I'll love you using my tongue."
*舌*を使って愛してやるぜ、ベイビー。 or something like that.


----------



## Flaminius

> (Are there no errors in my first post in Japanese?
> I noticed I forgot to put a と before 言っています and maybe (?) a wrongly used です before かと訊きたい)


Yes, there are many of them, honestly. Correcting them is going to happen in this thread because it will turn the discussion in a proof-reading session.

Moderator


----------



## Nino83

@SoLaTiDoberman
Thank you very much for the corrections.


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 口で


In this case the literal translation would be "com a boca" and, yes, it changes the meaning (even though it is not so much idiomatic).  


Flaminius said:


> Yes, there are many of them, honestly. Correcting them is going to happen in this thread because it will turn the discussion in a proof-reading session.


----------

